# Clean Bulk Diet Views? (With Pics!)



## J89 (Dec 16, 2011)

I started off a clean bulk at 10stone 6 in January, and now i'm at around 10stone 10 so i've gained some weight off this diet and with a proper routine, but still not sure if it's enough / right and was hoping somebody could check my diet and provide any thoughts?

Workout Days (Usually Mon-Fri)

7am

5 Egg White Omlette + Tomato Sauce



80g Oats + 10 drops of MyProtein Toffee Flavdrops + handful of blueberries



10am

1 Chicken or Turkey Breast + 100g Brown Pasta (Just one half of the image!) + Salad



1.15pm

1 Chicken or Turkey Breast + 150g Brown Pasta + Salad



5.00pm

1 Chicken or Turkey Breast + 100g Brown Pasta + Salad (Other half of 10.00am photo!)

7.00pm - Workout

1 scoop of SizeOn with water during workout

8.15pm - Post Workout

2 scoops of TTP Anabolic with water

10.00pm - Before Bed

200g of Steak or Salmon + Veg or Salad

*
Weekend / Non Training Days*

Usually something around these lines;

9.00am - 100g Oats with honey

1.00pm - Tin of tuna + 250g rice

7.00pm - Saturday Cheat meal. Sunday Chicken Breast / Mince with 200g Pasta / Rice.

I think my training days diet is okay? Possibly could add some more egg whites in around 6.00pm pre-workout? On non-training days it doesn't look like I eat anywhere near enough but i'm usually busy either at football / shopping / visiting family etc and struggle to find proper food to get inside me!

Thanks for any advice in advance


----------



## Moonbeam (Jul 20, 2011)

looks ok mate. Add alot of evoo to your meals for extra kals. Maybe smash some full fat milk in there mate. Maybe bump your shakes up with peanut butter, oats, evoo for more kals. At your weight mate you need to eat anything in the way. Dont be afraid to eat. If you have stomach problems trying to get it all down you then take a probiotic. EAT BIG GET BIG

Whats ya training like? Football will burn alot of kals so remember to replenish right after


----------



## J89 (Dec 16, 2011)

Moonbeam said:


> looks ok mate. Add alot of evoo to your meals for extra kals. Maybe smash some full fat milk in there mate. Maybe bump your shakes up with peanut butter, oats, evoo for more kals. At your weight mate you need to eat anything in the way. Dont be afraid to eat. If you have stomach problems trying to get it all down you then take a probiotic. EAT BIG GET BIG
> 
> Whats ya training like? Football will burn alot of kals so remember to replenish right after


Thanks mate, repped! I forgot to add, I use lacto free semi skimmed milk with my oats at the moment so I may see if they do a full fat version! I used to have peanut butter on ricecakes before bed with my steak, but just couldn't hack the taste anymore but maybe if I stick a lump in my shake and blend it together it'll be a bit easier to stomach.

When I mentioned football I meant going to watch ****nal, so if anything usually calories gained with a couple of pints! Training wise i'm on a 5 day split, Monday - Bis & Tris, Tues - Chest, Weds - Legs, Thurs - Shoulders, Friday - Back. Not doing any cardio at the moment, which i'm struggling to adapt to as I used to be a fatty and i'm worried of going back to that stage!


----------



## Moonbeam (Jul 20, 2011)

Nice....1st of all well done on watching the A R S E  How long you been training? Maybe you should try a compound routine? Always good for gains. Plus naturally 5 days may be too much. Try a 3 day push pull legs or a 4 day split. Might give you better results? Like I say there is lots of high kal foods out there so as long as your reaching your daily kals then I shouldnt see why you wont gain. I usually aim betweeen 3000-3500 a day when trying to gain weight. Usually works for me. things I tend to stay away from are sugar and and pakaged stuff. Cant go wrong with fresh (apart from bank balance) Cheers for reps mate


----------



## J89 (Dec 16, 2011)

Moonbeam said:


> Nice....1st of all well done on watching the A R S E  How long you been training? Maybe you should try a compound routine? Always good for gains. Plus naturally 5 days may be too much. Try a 3 day push pull legs or a 4 day split. Might give you better results? Like I say there is lots of high kal foods out there so as long as your reaching your daily kals then I shouldnt see why you wont gain. I usually aim betweeen 3000-3500 a day when trying to gain weight. Usually works for me. things I tend to stay away from are sugar and and pakaged stuff. Cant go wrong with fresh (apart from bank balance) Cheers for reps mate


Ive been training for about 3 years now, but the first 2 years were mainly cardio, shredding some fat off, then around 6 months of not really using weights correctly and just doing " as I fancied " on the day, but joined a new gym in January and got a trainer (BB'er) who put together the routine for me. I may stick at this routine for now and nearer the summer I may do a full body 3 times a week with steady state cardio on the other two days just to prevent a large amount of additional bodyfat from the extras kcals! I'm fairly strict with the above diet, my only downfall can be sugar occasionally and I can easily get through 2 packs on haribo on a Saturday afternoon if they're put in front of me! The diet is hurting the bank balance a bit more than when i'd be happy with 1800 calories a day but it's better than spending it in the boozer so hopefully i'll see some results soon. Thanks for all your help!


----------



## Wevans2303 (Feb 18, 2010)

So what protein/carb/fat/calories does this come to?


----------



## J89 (Dec 16, 2011)

Wevans2303 said:


> So what protein/carb/fat/calories does this come to?


Sorry for taking a whilst to reply to this mate.

I've decided to just have 3 meals of 100g wholemeal pasta rather than increasing the lunch portion for now. Find myself feeling really full during the afternoon so going to see how it goes with this. Whilst im taking SizeOn i'm also only taking 1 scoop of TTP, once i'm out of SizeOn i'll go back to two scoops.


----------



## J89 (Dec 16, 2011)

Cals	Protein	Carbs	Fat

Breakfast 7.00am

5 Egg White Omlette	38.3	7.8	0.83	0

80g Oats	284.8	8.8	48	6.4

Lacto Free Semi Skimmed Milk	100	9	6.5	4.3

Meal 2 10.15am

100g Wholemeal Pasta	316	12.7	61.9	2

1 Turkey Breast Steak	153	33.7	0	2

Lunch 1.30pm

100g Wholemeal Pasta	316	12.7	61.9	2

1 Turkey Breast Steak	153	33.7	0	2

Pre Workout 5pm

100g Wholemeal Pasta	316	12.7	61.9	2

1 Turkey Breast Steak	153	33.7	0	2

Mid Workout 7pm-8pm

1 x Scoop SizeOn	180	7	39	0

Post Workout

1 x Scoop TTP Anabolic	238.06	25.82	29.84	1.71

Before Bed

1 Rump Steak	438	52	0	25

2686.16	249.62	309.87	49.41


----------



## J89 (Dec 16, 2011)

That didn't come out quite as planned!

Basically I make it roughly

2686.16 calories, 249.62 protein, 309.87 carbs 49.41 fats. Are my carbs far too high here?


----------



## Wevans2303 (Feb 18, 2010)

J89 said:


> That didn't come out quite as planned!
> 
> Basically I make it roughly
> 
> 2686.16 calories, 249.62 protein, 309.87 carbs 49.41 fats. Are my carbs far too high here?


Take out 75g protein and replace the calories with fat (between 30g and 35g) then you'll be good to go.


----------



## J89 (Dec 16, 2011)

Wevans2303 said:


> Take out 75g protein and replace the calories with fat (between 30g and 35g) then you'll be good to go.


Brilliant, cheers fella. I'll look to get some whole eggs or nuts etc in my diet to up the fats, and drop some protein somewhere! Thanks again.


----------



## Wevans2303 (Feb 18, 2010)

J89 said:


> Brilliant, cheers fella. I'll look to get some whole eggs or nuts etc in my diet to up the fats, and drop some protein somewhere! Thanks again.


Take the protein out evenly between meals so they remain having a balance of nutrients. olive oil, ground flax seed and avocados are great sources of fat and you don't need to each much of it to get your daily requirements of fat.


----------



## J89 (Dec 16, 2011)

Yeah my plan was to use some EVOO when cooking my chicken too! Not too keen on the avocados but i'll maybe give them another go. Been a brilliant help mate, repped.


----------



## Wevans2303 (Feb 18, 2010)

J89 said:


> Yeah my plan was to use some EVOO when cooking my chicken too! Not too keen on the avocados but i'll maybe give them another go. Been a brilliant help mate, repped.


Aww man avocados are the sh1t, I love them. The more you eat the sweeter they get.


----------



## J89 (Dec 16, 2011)

goldenballs23 said:


> similar goal to me, do you eat the same thing everyday 7 days a week???


Monday - Friday pretty much mate. Sometimes, like yesterday before legs for example, I got in from work and felt shattered, so had a small bowl of cereal in there too. Granted, theres better things out there to eat but gave me a bit of energy before legs! Think that was my first change in the diet this week, the only other thing I plan to change is tomorrow night I may have some mince before bed instead of steak or salmon just for something different.

On the weekends i'm not strict to my diet as much, I wont set my alarm for 6.50am on Saturday morning just to get a meal in me at 7am! When I eat I just try to keep it clean, tuna and rice, chicken and pasta etc. and on Saturday evenings I usually have a "cheat" meal too. I would say unless your aiming to compete (or dieting), keeping your diet "strict" for 5 days and then just eating clean bar one cheat meal on weekends you'll be fine.

What does your diet look like?


----------



## J89 (Dec 16, 2011)

goldenballs23 said:


> so you eat pasta and chicken or turkey 3 times a day 5 days a week. :blink:


Yep, sounds boring but I don't mind it! Can replace pasta with rice / sweet potato but rice takes longer to cook and cold sweet potato doesn't taste too clever! I'll try have another look through your thread tomorrow mate.


----------

